# الماء



## اسماعيل ذياب (3 يونيو 2006)

هل توجد لديكم بحوث او كتب تخص قضايا المياه افيدونا يرحمكم الله


----------



## نورالاسراء (6 يونيو 2006)

اتمنى ان يفيدك هذا البحث:-
يعتبر الماء من العوامل الأساسية في بقاء الكائن الحي على هذه الأرض وهو من النعم العظيمة التي حباها الله للإنسان , لأنه من خلال الماء دبت الحياة وذلك تحقيقا لقوله تعالـى فــي ســورة الأنبيـــاء آية 29 " وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي " , ويعود سبب أفضلية الماء دون غيره من المذيبات منها توافره في الطبيعة حيث يغطي الماء ثلاثة أرباع الكرة الأرضية ويتغلغل في اليابسة على هيئة مياه سطحية ومياه جوفية ويعتبر مذيبا مستقطبا مثاليا للعديد من المواد العضوية ويعتبر الماء ارخص المذيبات على الإطلاق وتتوافر فيه كافة شروط الأمان وله خواص فيزيائية فريدة . وتواجد الماء بالنسب التالية في الكرة الأرضية فالمحيطات تمثل ( 97.3 % ) , الماء العذب يمثل ( 2.7 %) { نجد الجليد بالمناطق القطبية يمثل ـ77.2 % والماء الجوفي 22.4 % وماء البحيرات والمستنقعات 0.34 % وفي الغلاف المائي 0.04 % وفي الأنهار المجاري المائية 0.01 % } . ومن هنا حرص الباحثون في مجال المياه على إجراء الدراسات على الماء واهم الملوثات التي يتعرض لها بفعل الأنشطة البشرية المتنوعة سواء كانت زراعية أو صناعية أو خاصة , وبالتالي حرصت على التطرق إلى هذا الموضوع المتعلق بالمياه بشكل من التفصيل .​

 
تقسيم المياه بالنسبة لصلاحيتها للاستخدام: أ ـ المياه النقية الصالحة للاستعمال ( Safe Water ) .
وهو الماء الخالي من أية جراثيم ومن المواد المعدنية الذائبة التي تكسبه لونا أو تجعله غير صالح للاستعمال أو غير مستساغ الطعم والرائحة . 

ب ـ المياه غير النقية ( Polluted Water ) أو الملوثة تلوثا طبيعا .
وهي المياه التي تعرضت لعوامل طبيعية أكسبتها تغير في اللون والطعم أو الرائحة أو العكارة نظرا لوجود مواد غريبة عضوية أو عالقة في الماء .

ج ـ مياه غير صالحة للاستعمال ( Contaminated Water ) أو الملوثة .
وهي المياه التي تحتوى على بكتريا أو مواد كيماوية سامة تجعلها ضارة بالصحة العامة نظرا لما تسببه من أمراض مما يؤكد عدم صلاحيتها كمياه للشرب أو ري المزروعات . 
والجدول الآتي يبن المواد التي تتواجد في المياه الطبيعية من مصادر مختلفة : مياه الأمطارمواد عالقة بعض الشوائب التي تتواجد في الجو عند نزول المطر مود ذائبةO2 , CO2, وبعض الأملاح المياه السطحيةمواد عالقة الطين والطمي والكائنات الحية الدقيقة مثل الطحالب والبروتوزا والبكتريا وكذلك المواد العضوية .مواد ذائبة O2, N2, CO2 وأحماض عضوية , الامونيا , وأملاح الكلوريدات والكبريتات .مواد عالقة غروية مواد ملونه وأحماض ومواد عضوية المياه الجوفيةمواد عالقة بعض الكائنات الحية الدقيقة ( نادرا)مواد ذائبة أمـــلاح البيكربونـــات والكوبونـــات , الكبريتــات , والكلويدات , وهيدروكسيد (المنجنيز والحديد والكالسيوم) والغازان مثل ( O2 , N2 ) .مواد عالقة غروية السيلكا وأكسيد الحديد 



 
المواد الملوثة الذائبة في الماء 






تعتمد نوعية المواد الملوثة للماء على ما ء الأمطار والطبيعة الجيولوجية لسطح الأرض أو باطنه , وكذلك على تعداد السكان ونشاطهم وتنقسم ملوثات الماء إلى نوعين :
ـ ملوثات الماء الذائبة 
ـ ملوثات الماء غير الذائبة . وملوثات الماء غير الذائبة يتم التخلص منها عادة بطرق الترسيب والترشيح وأما ملوثات الماء الذائبة ,فهي التي توجد في الماء على صورة ايونات " سالبة أو موجبة​


----------



## نورالاسراء (6 يونيو 2006)

الايونات الذائبة في الماء




ولقد تم تقسيم الأملاح الذائبة والتي تسبب عسر الماء إلى خمس مجموعات وهي كالتالي :

<LI class=ss3>أولا : المكونات الأساسية 
وهذه تشمل المواد الصلبة الذائبة والتي يتعدى تركيزها 5 مليجرام / لتر وقد يتجاوز هذا التركيز بكثير .
<LI class=ss1>مجموعة البيكربونات ( HCO3-) ايون البيكربونات يعتبر هو المكون القلوي لمعظم مصادر المياه ويوجد عادة من 5 - 500 مليجرام / لتر في صورة بيكربونات البوتاسيوم ( CaHCO3 ) ويوجد في الماء عن طريق فعل الإذابة للبكتريا المولـدة لغــــز ( CO2 ) من المعادن المحتوية على الكوبونات . وكذلك النشاط الصناعي والسكاني .
<LI class=ss1>كربونات وبيكربونات الكالسيوم :
الكالسيوم هو العنصر الأساسي المسبب للعسر وعادة يكون من 5 ــ 500 مليجرام / لتر لكوبونات الكالسيوم ويجد في كير من المعادن وأساسا في الحجر الجيري (Lime Stone ) والجبس (Gypsum ) ويحتوى الماء غالبا على ( CO2 ) أو حمض الكربونيك وعند مرور الماء المحتوي على الحجر الجيري فأنه يعمل كحامض تجاه كوبونات الكالسيوم مكونا بيكربونات الكالسيوم كما في المعادلة : 
CaCO3 + H2O



Ca(HCO3)2
كربونات وبيكربونات المغنسيوم : 
يتشابه المغنسيوم مع الكالسيــوم في أسلوب تكوين البيكربونات من الكربونات , فالماء الذي يحتوى على ( CO2 ) يذيب كربونات المغنسيوم بنفس الأسلوب مكونا بيكربونات الماغنسيوم إلا أن كربونات المغنسيوم أكثر إذابة بكثير من كربونات الكالسيوم والتي تتكون تحت نفس الظروف .وتكون نسبة المغنسيوم في الماء فـي حــدود 10 ــ 50 مليجرام / لتر .
<LI class=ss1>كبريتات الكالسيوم والمغنسيوم . مجموعات الكبيريتات تذوب في الماء من بعض المعادن خاصة الجبس ومعدلها عادة من 5 ــ 200 مليجرام /لتر , وكبيرتات المغنسيوم ( MgSO4 ) ملح شديدالذوبان بينما كبريتات الكلسيوم شحيحة الذوبان في الماء .

<LI class=ss1>كلوريد المغنسيوم . يذوب مـم يذوب مـم أمـلاح الكـلـوريد بشدة في الماء وأملاح الكلوريد توجد عادة في مياه الشرب من 10 ــ 100 مليجرام /لتر أما في ماء البحر فأنها تصل إلى حوالي 30000 مليجرام / لتر كملح كلوريد الصوديوم (NaCl ) وكلوريد المغنسيوم ( MgCl2 ) وهو ملح شديد الإذابة في الماء ويتفاعل معه مكونا هيدروكسيد المغنسيوم كما في المعادلة التالية : MgCl2 + 2H2O



Mg(OH)2 + 2HCl

<LI class=ss1>أملاح الصوديوم : ) Sodium Salts ) كلوريد الصوديوم ( Sodium Chloride) يعتبر ملح كلوريد الصوديوم المكون الأساسي لملوحة ماءا لبحر وهو ملح شديد الإذابة في الماء ورمزه الكيميائي ( NaCl ) ويعرف ملح كلوريد الصوديوم بملح الطعام . 

السيلكا ( SiO2 ) السيلكا هي مادة غير معدنية ( non metal ) وتوجد عادة في معظم المعادن وتوجد في مــــاء الشرب من 1 ــ 100 مليجرام / لتر , وتزداد نسبة السيلكا عند التكاثر الموسمي للدياتوم ( Diatom ) وهو طحلب من خليه واحدة جدرانه مشبعة بالسيلكا وكذلك هياكله .
<LI class=ss3>ثانيا : المواد ثانوية 
<LI class=ss1>الامونيا ( Alammonia )
غاز شديد الإذابة في الماء , ويتفاعل مع الماء ليتكون هيدروكسيد الامونيوم , وهذا الأخير يتحلل في الماء مكونا ايون الامونيا ( NH4 + ) وآنيون الهيدروكسيد ( OH- ) الامونيا أحــدى المكونات المؤقتة في الماء حيث انه جــزء من دورة النيتروجين والتي تتأثر بالنشاط البيولوجي , والامونيا منتج طبيعي من تفكك المركبات العضوية النيتروجينية . وتستخدم أملاح الامونيا لخصوبة الأرض ( Fertilizer ) والامونيا تتأكسد بتأثير البكتريا أولا لتكوين النيتريت ثم بعد ذلك إلى النيرات . ويمكن إزالة الامونيا بواسطة عملية التخلص من الغازات ( Degasification ) والتبادل الكاتيوني ( Cation - exchange ) على دورة الهيدروجين , وكذلك بواسطة الامتصاص لبعض أنواع الطمي ) Clays ) أو عن طريق النشاط البيولوجي .
الفلوريدات : ( Florides ) 
أملاح الفلوريد مكون أساسي لكثير من المعادن ويشمل الاباتيت ( Apatite ) والميكا ( Mica ) وتضاف بعض أملاح الفلوريد إلى ماء الشرب بنسبة من 1.5 -- 2.5 مليجرام / لتر لحماية الأسنان من التسوس وزيادة النسبة على ذلك تكون ضارة . وتوجد أملاح الفلوريد بنسبة عالية في صرف مصانع الزجاج وكذلك صناعة الحديد .وتستخدم طرق الترسيب بالجير لخفض التركيز إلى 10 - 20 مليجرام / لتر كما يمكن خفض التركيز عن طريق التبادل الأيوني .
الحديد ( Fe -3 & Iron Fe-2 ) 
ويوجد الحديد في كثير من الصخور البركانية ومعادن الطمي ( Clay Mineral ) في غياب الأكسجين , يذوب الحديد بسهوله في الحالة المختزلة , وعندما يتأكسد في وسط هيدروجيني من 7 إلى 8.5 . فان الحديد في هذه الحالة عادة ما يكون عديم الإذابة , وقد يصل تركيز إلى .3 مليجرام / لتر وهو الحد الأقصى حسب معدلات مياه الشرب .



 
تطهير المياه ( Disinfection Of Water ) 
المياه وما تنقله من أمراض
من البديهي أن استعمال المياه الملوثــة دون تنقية يؤدي إلى انتشار الكثير من الأمراض بسبب ما تحتويه المياه الملوثة من البكتريا والطفيليات المسببة لهذه الأمراض وليس أدل على ذلك من إن الإحصائيات في مختلف بلاد العالم أظهرت إن انتشار عمليات تنقية المياه وكذلك حسن إدارتها وتشغيلها وتوزيعها للاستعمال المنزلي بين السكان قد أدى إلى انخفاض كبير في انتشار هذه الأمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق استعمال المياه الملوثة :

ومن أهم الأمراض 
<LI class=ss1>التيفود ( Typhoid ) <LI class=ss1>الدوسنتاريا الباسيلية ( Dysentery ) . <LI class=ss1>الكوليرا ( Cholera ) . <LI class=ss1>البلهارسيا ( Bilharzias) . <LI class=ss1>الباراتيفويد ( Paratyphoid )
شلل الأطفال ( Infantile Paralysis ) . 
وتتواجد البكتريا والطفيليات المسببة لهذه الأمراض في المياه الطبيعية نتيجة لقذف المخلفات السائلة من المدن في المسطحات المائية , وتطهير الماء هو إبادة جميع ماقد تحويه من بكتريا مسببة للأمراض وكذلك بكتريا القولون ( Cloriform Bacteria ) ولكن لا تعني قتل جميع البكتريا الموجودة في الماء إذ أن هذا ما يطلق عمليه التعقيم ( Sterilization) .


طرق تطهير المياه .

<LI class=ss1>التطهير بالكلور ( Chlorination ) : وتميز التطهير بالكلور بسهولة الاستعمال وكذلك سهولة الحكم على مدى فاعليته التي تتم بالتأكد من وجود قدر من الكلور في الماء . وتتوقف فاعلية الكلور في التطهير في قتل البكتريا على العوامل الآتية : درجة تركيز الايون الهيدروجيني : فكلما ارتفع التركيز الهيدروجيني في الماء زادت جرعة الكلور . درجة الحرارة : حيث تزيد كفاءة التطهير بارتفاع درجة الحرارة . مدة التفاعل بين الكلور والماء : حيث تزيد فاعلية الكلور مع زيادة الوقت نظرا لمقاومة البكتريا المختلفة لتأثير الكلور , وان اقل مدة لازمة قبل استخدام الماء حوالي 30 دقيقة . عكارة الماء ووجود المركبات النيتروجينية وكذلك وجود مركبات الحديد والمنجنيز تقلل فاعلية الكلور في قتل البكتريا . 

<LI class=ss1>اليود والبرومين : ( Iodine And Bromine ) وتستخدم لتصرفات المياه الصغيرة , مثل معسكرات الجيش , وحمامات السباحة , وتضاف بجرعات يتراوح تركيزها بين 8 ــ 10 جزء في المليون , ومن عيوب هذه المواد طعم المياه عند استعمالها . 

<LI class=ss1>الأوزون : ( Ozone ) له تأثير فعــال في عمليــة التطهير لأنه مؤكسد قوي , واستخدامه غير مصحوب بطعم أو رائحة , ويضاف بتركيز 2 ــ 3 جزء في المليون يبقى منه تركيز 0.1 جزء في المليون بعد عشر دقائق من إضافته .
استخدام الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ( Ultra - Violet Rays) . يمكن استخدامها في المياه الصافية الخالية من العكارة ولها تأثير فعال في عملية التطهير , ولا تسبب أي طعم أو رائحة للمياه , ومن ناحية أخرى هي طريقة مكلفة وليس لها تأثير إلا أثناء استخدامها , وليس لها فاعلية في التحكم في تلوث المياه إذا ما تعرضت لأي مصدر تلوث بعدى عملية التطهير .


تنقية الماء للشرب ومعالجته للأغراض الصناعية
تتم عملية تنقية الماء للشرب على مراحل كالآتي :

<LI class=ss1>الترويق (Clarification ) وتشمل هذه المرحلة العمليات الآتية :
<LI class=ss1>الترسيب ( Sedimentation ) .
الترسيب الطبيعي : الغرض من هذه العملية هو إزالة اكبر كمية من المواد الصلبة العالقة في الماء وذلك في أحواض خاصة يمر فيها الماء المحملة بالمواد العالقة لفترة معينه .
الترسيب الكيميائي : في هذه العملية يتم ترسيب الحبيبات الدقيقة والتي تكون عادة غروية غير قابلة للترسيب. واهم المواد المستخدمة لهذا الغرض هي : كبيرتات الألومونيوم ( الشب) , كبريتات الحديديدوز , كبريتات الحديديك , كلوريد الحديديك , كبيرتات الحديديدوز المكلورة , الومينات الصوديوم , كبريتات الومنيوم النشادرية وهذه أكثر المواد استخداما لأنها من ارخص المواد أكثرها انتشارا.

<LI class=ss1>ويتم ذلك كالآتي :
<LI class=ss1>التيسير بالجير (Lime Softening ) . <LI class=ss1>التيسير باستخدام الصودا على البارد ( Cold Lime -Soda softening )
التيسير باستخدام الصودا على الساخن ( Hot Lime - Soda Softening ) .
<LI class=ss1>المبادلات الأيونية والمبادلات الأيونية تستخدم للتخلص من الأملاح الذائبة للكالسيوم والمغنسيوم وتنقسم إلى الآتي :
<LI class=ss1>المبادلات الكتيونية . <LI class=ss1>المبادلات الاتيونية .
المبادلات المزدوجة .
المعالجة بالأغشية :
( Membrane Process)ومن الطرق المستخدمة الآن ما يعرف بالتنا ضح العكسي ( Reverse Osmosis ) .

المرجع:-http://www.uae.gov.ae/uaeagricent/wateranddam/chemicwater.stm


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للجميع على الإفاده


----------



## محمد هباش (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد هذا وفقكم الله للعلم دوما


----------



## farouq dabag (9 مايو 2011)

هذه طرق معاملة المياه. 


أولا : تحلية المياه بطرق التقطير 

ثانياً: التحلية باستخدام طرق الأغشية 

ثالثاً : تحلية المياه بطريقة البلورة أو التجميد .




أولا : تحلية المياه بطرق التقطير 

الفكرة الأساسية لعمليات التقطير تكمن في رفع درجة حرارة المياه المالحة الى درجة الغليان وتكوين بخار الماء الذي يتم تكثيفه بعد ذلك الى ماء ومن ثم معالجته ليكون ماء صالحا للشرب أو الري . 

طرق التقطير : نذكر منها بعض الطرق المهمة : 

1- التقطير العادي :

يتم غلي الماء المالح في خزان ماء بدون ضغط . ويصعد بخار الماء الى أعلى الخزان ويخرج عبر مسار موصل الى المكثف الذي يقوم بتكثيف بخار الماء الذي تتحول الى قطرات ماء يتم تجميعها في خزان الماء المقطر . وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في محطات التحلية ذات الطاقة الإنتاجية الصغيرة. 

2- التقطير الومضي متعدد المراحل :

اعتماداً على الحقيقة التي تقرر أن درجة غليان السوائل تتناسب طردياً مع الضغط الواقع عيها فكلما قل الضغط الواقع على السائل انخفضت درجة غليانه . وفي هذه الطريقة تمر مياه البحر بعد تسخينها إلى غرف متتالية ذات ضغط منخفض فتحول المياه إلى بخار ماء يتم تكثيفه على أسطح باردة ويجمع ويعالج بكميات صالحة للشرب . وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في محطات التحلية ذات الطاقة الإنتاجية الكبيرة (30000 متر مكعب أي حوتاي 8 ملايين جلون مياه يوميا ) .




3- التقطير بمتعدد المراحل ( متعدد التأثير ): 

تقوم المقطرات المتعددة التأثيرات بالاستفادة من الأبخرة المتصاعدة من المبخر الأول للتكثف في المبخر الثاني . وعليه ، تستخدم حرارة التكثف في غلي ماء البحر في المبخر الثاني ، وبالتالي فإن المبخر الثاني يعمل كمكثف للأبخرة القادمة من المبخر الأول ،وتصبح هذه الأبخرة في المبخر الثاني مثل مهمة بخار التسخين في المبخر الأول. وبالمثل ، فإن المبخر الثالث يعمل كمكثف للمبخر الثاني وهكذا ويسمى كل مبخر في تلك السلسة بالتأثير.



4-التقطير باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية :

تعتمد هذه الطريقة على الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية في تسخين مياه البحر حتى درجة التبخر ثم يتم تكثيفها على أسطح باردة وتجمع في مواسير . 

5-التقطير بطريقة البخار المضغوط .:

بينما تستخدم وحدات التقطير متعدد التأثير والتبخير الفجائي مصدر بخار خارجي للتسخين كمصدر أساسي للحرارة ، فإن التقطير بانضغاط البخار – والذي يختصر عادة إلى التقطير بالانضغاط –يستخدم بخاره الخاص كمصدر حراري بعدما يضغط هذا البخار . وفي هذه الطريقة ، يمكن الحصول على اقتصادية عالية للطاقة . ولكن ، من الضروري الحصول على الطاقة الميكانيكية باستخدام ضاغط ( أو أي شكل للطاقة المستفادة بأجهزة أخرى مثل ضاغط الطارد البخاري steam-ejector compressor). وبرغم اختلاف هذه العملية للتقطير عن العملية المثالية فأنه يلزم التنويه بأن مصادر حرارية كم هو الحال في عمليات التقطير الأخرى والتي نوقشت في الفصل الحالي.

يسخن ماء البحر مبدئيا في مبادل حراري أنبوبي مستخدما كلا من الماء الملح والماء المطرود والماء العذب الخارجي من الوحدة ثم يغلى ماء البحر داخل أنابيب المقطر . وتضغط الأبخرة ، ثم ترجع الى المقطر حيث تتكثف خارج الأنابيب مما يوفر الحرارة اللازمة لعملية الغليان . وتسحب الغازات غير القابلة للتكثيف من حيز البخار والتكثيف بوساطة مضخة سحب أو طارد بخاري أيهما يلائم. 

ويعتبر الضاغط هو قلب وحدة التقطير. فإذا لم تضغط الأبخرة فإنه لا يمكنها التكثف على الأنابيب الحاملة لماء البحر المغلي لأن درجة حرارة تكثيف البخار النقي عند ضغط معين تقل عن درجة حرارة غليان الماء الملح عند هذا الضغط . فمثلا ، إذا كان ضغط البخار 1 ضغط جوي ، فإن بخار الماء يتكثف عند درجة 100 م ، ولكن ماء البحر بتركيز مضاعف يغلي عند حوالي 101م . وحتى يتسنى للأبخرة التكثف عند درجة حرارة 101م ، فإنه يلزم على الأقل لهذه الأبخرة أن تضغط الى ضغط 1.03 ضغط جوي.



ثانياً: التحلية باستخدام طرق الأغشية 

1- التناضح العكسي :

تعتبر عملية التناضح العكسي حديثة بالمقارنة مع عمليتي التقطير والديلزة حيث تم تقديمها تجاريا خلال السبعينات . وتعرف عملية التناضح العكسي على أنها فصل الماء عن محلول ملحي مضغوط من خلال غشاء . ولا يحتاج الأمر إلى تسخين أو تغيير في الشكل . 

ومن الناحية التطبيقية يتم ضخ مياه التغذية في وعاء مغلق حيث يضغط على الغشاء ، وعندما يمر جزء من الماء عبر الغشاء تزداد محتويات الماء المتبقي من الملح . وفي نفس الوقت فإن جزءا من مياه التغذية يتم التخلص منه دون أن يمر عبر الغشاء . وبدون هذا التخلص فإن الازدياد المطرد لملوحة مياه التغذية يتسبب في مشاكل كثيرة ، مثل زيادة الملوحة والترسبات وزيادة الضغط الأسموزي عبر الأغشية . وتتراوح كمية المياه المتخلص منها بهذه الطريقة ما بين 20 إلى 70% من التغذية اعتمادا على كمية الأملاح الموجودة فيها .

ويتكون نظام التناضح العكسي من الآتي ( شكل 6 ) :

معالجة أولية . 
مضخة ذات ضغط عال . 
مجمع أغشية . 
معالجة نهائية ( أخيرة ).




والمعالجة الأولية مهمة لأن مياه التغذية يجب أن تمر عبر ممرات ضيقة أثناء العملية ، كذلك يجب إزالة العوالق ومنع ترسب الكائنات الحية ونموها على الأغشية . وتشمل المعالجة الكيمائية التصفية وإضافة حامض أو مواد كيميائية أخرى لمنع الترسيب.

والمضخة ذات الضغط العالي توفر الضغط اللازم لعبور الماء من خلال الأغشية وحجز الأملاح . وهذا الضغط يتراوح ما بين 17 إلى 27 بارا ( 250 – 400 رطل على البوصة المربعة ) لمياه الآبار و 45 إلى 80 بارا ( 800 – 1180 رطل على البوصة المربعة ) لمياه البحر .

ويتكون مجمع الأغشية من وعاء ضغط وغشاء يسمح بضغط الماء عليه كما يتحمل الغشاء فارق الضغط فيه . والأغشية نصف المنفذه قابلة للتكسر وتختلف في مقدرتها على مرور الماء العذب وحجز الأملاح . وليس هناك غشاء محكم إحكاما كاملا في طرد الأملاح ، ولذلك توجد بعض الأملاح في المياه المنتجة .

وتصنع أغشية التناضح العكسي من أنماط مختلفة . وهناك اثنان ناجحان تجاريا وهما اللوح الحلزوني والألياف / الشعيرات الدقيقة المجوفة . ويستخدم هذين النوعين لتحلية كل من مياه الآبار ومياه البحر على الرغم من اختلاف تكوين الغشاء الإنشائي ووعاء الضغط اعتمادا على المصنع وملوحة الماء المراد تحليته .

أما المعالجة النهائية فهي للمحافظة على خصائص الماء واعداده للتوزيع . وربما شملت هذه المعالجة إزالة الغازات مثل سلفايد الهايدروجين وتعديل درجة القلوية.

وهناك تطوران ساعدا على تخفيض تكلفة تشغيل محطات التناضح العكسي أثناء العقد الماضي هما : تطوير الغشاء الذي يمكن تشغيله بكفاءة عند ضغوط منخفضة ، وعملية استخدام وسائل استرجاع الطاقة . وتستخدم الأغشية ذات الضغط المنخفض في تحلية مياه الآبار على نطاق واسع.

وتتصل وسائل استرجاع الطاقة بالتدفق المركز لدى خروجه من وعاء الضغط . ويفقد الماء أثناء تدفقه المركز من 1 إلى 4 بارات ( 15 – 60 رطل على البوصة المربعة ) من الضغط الخارج من مضخة الضغط العالي ، ووسائل استرجاع الطاقة هذه ميكانيكية وتتكون عموما من توربينات أو مضخات من النوع الذي بوسعه تحويل فارق الضغط إلى طاقة محركة


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (9 مايو 2011)

الماء اليسر والماء العسر​يُعرّف "الماء اليسر"، بأنه الماء الذي يتفاعل مع الصابون عند استخدامه في الغسيل، منتجاً رغوة الصابون. أمّا "الماء العسر" فإنه لا تنتج عنه هذه الرغوة، أو تنتج بكمية ضئيلة. ويرجع السبب في عدم إنتاج رغوة للصابون مع الماء العسر، إلى وجود نسبة عالية من الأملاح المذابة في الماء، مثل أملاح الكالسيوم والماغنسيوم، خاصة البيكربونات والسلفات. ونتيجة وجود هذه الأملاح في الماء، تتفاعل مع الصابون (ستريت الصوديوم) لإنتاج رواسب كيميائية، بدلاً من الرغوة، التي تزيل الأقذار من الملابس، أو الأدوات، المراد غسيلها. لذلك، فإن سكان المناطق، التي بها ماء عسر، يجدون مشقة كبيرة في استخدام الماء العسر في النظافة. ويمكن إزالة عسر الماء بعدة طرق، تبعاً لنوع الأملاح المسببة للعسر. ففي حالة العسر المسبب بأملاح بيكربونات الكالسيوم، فيكفي غلي الماء للتخلص من هذا العسر، حيث تتحول البيكربونات إلى كربونات تترسب داخل إناء التسخين أو الغلي. لذا، يطلق على العسر الناتج من هذه الأملاح، \"العسر المؤقت\". 
وهو يختلف عن العسر الدائم، الناتج عن سلفات الماغنسيوم أو الكالسيوم، ولا يمكن التخلص منه بالحرارة. وكما أن الماء العسر، غير مناسب للاستعمال العام، فإن الماء شديد اليسر غير مناسب، أيضاً، للاستعمال العام، لأن طعمه غير مناسب، لخلوه من ثاني أكسيد الكربون. وكذلك يذيب الماء اليسر الرصاص في الأنابيب المصنوعة من هذا المعدن، لأنه يؤدي إلى تكوين هيدروكسيد الرصاص، وهي مادة قابلة للذوبان في الماء، مما يؤدي إلى التسمم بالرصاص، نتيجة الاستعمال المستمر لهذا الماء المحتوي على الرصاص.


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (9 مايو 2011)

تطهير المياه بمادة الكلور​جميعنا يعلم أن حوالي ثلاثة أرباع سطح الكرة الأرضية تغطيه المياه .. و لكن اقل من 1% فقط من هذه الكمية صالحة للشرب , و تحتاج إلى معالجة قبل استخدامها بشكل آمن.

و بسبب احتواء المياه على أنواع متعددة من الجراثيم و الكائنات الدقيقة , يعتقد العلماء أن 80 % من الأمراض في البلدان النامية بعود سببها إلى المياه الملوثة و انعدام الإجراءات التي تساهم في تطهير المياه و تعقيمها

.
تقدر منظمة الصحة العالمية WHO إن ملوثات المياه تتسبب بوفاة أكثر من 25000 شخص في العالم.
الكلور و مشتقاته مثل Sodium Hypochlorite و Chlorine Dioxide هو من أكثر مواد التطهير فعالية و عند إضافته إلى المياه بكميات مدروسة يقضي على الجراثيم و الكائنات الدقيقة المختلفة, و يتوفر بعدة أشكال كالبودرة , السائل و الغاز.
لقد استعملت مركبات الكلور و لأكثر من 100 عام في بلاد كثيرة لمعالجة مياه الشرب و تمكنت من القضاء على الأمراض الناتجة من المياه الملوثة إضافة إلى وسائل مثل الأوزون و أشعة فوق البنفسجية و التصفية الدقيقة Ultra-filtration .

الامتياز الأساسي الذي يتمتع به الكلور هو خاصية البقاء في المياه مما يضمن مياه آمنة إثناء عبورها شبكات التوزيع و حتى وصولها إلى المستهلك.
كما يعمل الكلور على منع اللزوجة و نمو الطحالب في المواسير و الخزانات.

وأنظمة الكلور سواء كانت للغاز او لزرق المادة السائلة تتضمن أجهزة غير معقدة و أسعارها بسيطة مقارنة بالحماية التي تؤمنها كما أنها لا تحتاج إلى صيانة مكلفة.


باختصار.. كمية قليلة من الكلور تكفي لحماية مستدامة و فعالة.

يتداول البعض معلومات عن أثار جانبية للكلور و انه احد مسببات أمراض معينة .. و الجواب بكل بساطة انه بناء على النتائج التي أوردتها منظمة الصحة العالمية WHO فقد فشلت كل الدراسات التي تحاول الربط بين الكلور و بعض الأمراض و منها السرطان.

في جميع الحالات يبقى الكلور أكثر مواد التعقيم فعالية و قبولا في الأوساط التي تتعامل مع الصحة العامة و يبقى أن نختم بأن للكلور أربعة ادوار رئيسية في حال استعماله لمعالجة مياه الشرب و هي :
إزالة المواد الغير مرغوبة في المياه بواسطة الأكسدة
حماية متواصلة للمياه في شبكات التوزيع 
تعقيم فعال و عاجل في خال حصول تلوث طارئ
مراقبة مستمر لتلوث المياه من خلال مراقبة مدى استهلاك الكلور Chlorine Demand.

عن موقع تقنية معالجة المياه


----------

